# Lookin' for some Langster and Paddywagon pics



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm split on which one to get. I'm a mountain biker looking to pick one of the two up for training and hoppin' around town on. If you have any pics of either of the two and don't mind sharing, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is my Paddy Wagon, which is the 08 model. I changed a few things on this bike from stock. The saddle is a Selle Itallia, seat post is a Syncros, crank is a White Industries ENO, freewheel is a White Industries ENO, flip side is a Phil Wood cog, front rim was replaced with a Mavic Open Pro, stem was changed out for a Thomson, pedals are Soma track with steel toe clips and of course there are SKS full fenders. I also replaced the tires to Specialized Armidillos for better flat protection. This is used as one of my two commuter bikes both single speed and both with fenders.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

blakcloud said:


> Here is my Paddy Wagon, which is the 08 model. I changed a few things on this bike from stock. The saddle is a Selle Itallia, seat post is a Syncros, crank is a White Industries ENO, freewheel is a White Industries ENO, flip side is a Phil Wood cog, front rim was replaced with a Mavic Open Pro, stem was changed out for a Thomson, pedals are Soma track with steel toe clips and of course there are SKS full fenders. I also replaced the tires to Specialized Armidillos for better flat protection. This is used as one of my two commuter bikes both single speed and both with fenders.



Nice! Good call on the cranks! That was one of the first things I thought about doing. Is it a pretty comfortable bike?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

my langster

Brooks B-17 N, Nitto Randonneur Bars, 90 cm stem.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I have said many times that if I had to do it all again I wouldn't buy this bike. Not that it is a bad bike, because it is a good bike but it is a bike that doesn't suit my style. For one thing the bottom bracket is 11.2 inches high. Why in the world would a bike need such a high bottom bracket because it certainly isn't a track bike? It is road geometry (the way it should be) with this anomaly. Without getting into bottom bracket height and drop, the bike feels extremely high to me. I think for me there are better bikes. 

With that said there are things I like about this bike. It is built for commuting and it does this well. From the steel frame to the long reach brakes so that fenders can be added helps it in this regard. Plus the brakes even with the stock pads are amazing. It has braze-ons for fenders and two water bottles. The fit and finish of the bike is on par for a seven hundred (Canadian dollars) bike. For commuting it works just fine. As I said I like steel bikes. The comfort is there and even with the high bottom bracket it handles quite well. It goes where you point it, no oversteer, no understeer which is a blessing. 

Like I said, not the bike for me, but that doesn't mean you won't like it. It is a commuter bike for me and that is it. Not the bike I take out for fun, that one I am building up now.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Boston*

I took this in Boston last November during one of my infrequent trips back to the States. On Newbury Street. Boston seems to have become another part of Fixed Nation. The bike in front's a Redline and neither are mine.



oldskoolm4 said:


> I'm split on which one to get. I'm a mountain biker looking to pick one of the two up for training and hoppin' around town on. If you have any pics of either of the two and don't mind sharing, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a bit interested to know how many people that own a Langster Seattle actually live in Seattle. Ive only seen about two here, and one was hanging in the shop.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

boneman said:


> Boston seems to have become another part of Fixed Nation. The bike in front's a Redline and neither are mine.


It's like a disease. After spending four years at the Univ of Kentucky I think I saw two total SS or fixed gear bikes other than my own. On a recent trip back I must have seen forty billion. All ridden by the same guy, or at least they all look the same.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

GirchyGirchy said:


> It's like a disease. After spending four years at the Univ of Kentucky I think I saw two total SS or fixed gear bikes other than my own. On a recent trip back I must have seen forty billion. All ridden by the same guy, or at least they all look the same.


Nope, it probably was the same guy


----------



## wil (Aug 23, 2004)

Mine:









2007 Specialized Langster 56cm
Fork: Easton EC90 Aero
Front Wheel: Mavic Ksyrium SSC
Rear Wheel: Dura Ace 7600 High Flange, laced to Mavic Open Pro. DT Straight Guage spokes, brass nipples
Crank: Sugino messenger RD2, with 42 tooth Sugino Messenger Chainring. 107mm BB with chainring on inside to achieve 42mm (ish) chainline.
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
Bar/Stem: 42cm Profile Airwing OS, 110mm Specialized Pro-Set Multi Position MTB/Road Stem 
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg beater SL
Brake: Shimano 105

In general I am quite happy with my Langster.:thumbsup:


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

mine.....


----------



## allthatisman (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is my brand new 2009 Vegas Ed. I apologize for the sub-standard setting/photography skills... I have yet to read the manual for my camera.










So far all I have done is swap my Thomson Masterpiece post and Fizik saddle over, oh and some Shimano clipless pedals. I really just want to get a lighter/cooler wheelset on it now. Bicycle Wheel Warehouse has a fixed wheel deal:

https://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=194

I am thinking these: black spokes, black hubs, and gold nipples... what do you all think, to much? Should I just black the rest of it out? This bike is already pretty quick, I think with some lighter wheels it would outright fly... I was also thinking about these wheels...

https://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=195'
They are a little more, but they seem like they would be lighter. I will call tomorrow and ask.


----------

